# Coat changes in intact female, hormonal or seasonal?



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I am curious as my girl seems to have two coat types, fluffy and luxurious and hairless rat  The blowing of the coat is usually two months or so before her heat cycle, and then it grows back right before her heat cycle. 

Is this a normal seasonal thing, or is it hormone related? If she was spayed would this change?

This is the difference between the two coat types:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When females go into heat, they will blow coat shortly before the heat cycle begins. Spaying will cease that. Seasonal coat blows are triggered mostly by daylight hours lengthen/shortening. Just like with birds going through moults.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> When females go into heat, they will blow coat shortly before the heat cycle begins. .


Exactly what my intact bitch does....

SuperG


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

They also know when you've sent your entry money in for a dog show, and immediately lose all their coat.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Mine blow their coats about 8 to 6 weeks before a heat cycle. Haven't really kept that close a track but I know it is further ahead of the cycle than I expected.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's was/is 6 weeks for my girls.


----------

